# mpresearchsupply IGF-1 LR3 reviews



## mnpower (Feb 22, 2012)

has anyone used their IGF-1. i have used other products from them with success but his IGF-1 is so much cheaper then CEM or other sites.


----------



## GorrilaC (Mar 29, 2012)

2 days now at 40mcg/day. Nice pump felt stronger. Just ordered peg mfg. I'll see how that turns out. My gorilla never tried that so he doesn't have anything to compare to. There is something that may deter you. It's from Lebanon! I'll try local next.


----------



## mnpower (Mar 30, 2012)

everything i have ever got from them is spot on, but  i got it from pep source and it was amazing so i probably wont switch


----------



## Grizzly Adams (Mar 30, 2012)

GorrilaC said:


> There is something that may deter you. It's from Lebanon! I'll try local next.



LOL, Its lebanon PA, as in Pennsylvania.


----------



## SloppyJ (Mar 30, 2012)

Dude that's not cheap. I don't know where you've been looking at. But MP's stuff has been on point for the most part. Some people claim to have got bunk AI's from them lately though.


----------



## Grizzly Adams (Mar 30, 2012)

SloppyJ said:


> Dude that's not cheap. I don't know where you've been looking at. But MP's stuff has been on point for the most part. Some people claim to have got bunk AI's from them lately though.




Really? I hadn't heard that... I just got some AIs and Nolva from them. Hope its all g2g


----------



## GorrilaC (Mar 31, 2012)

Lol. Yeah..... I feel better about it being from Penn. Let me know how the pct goes. I should be getting some soon.


----------

